# verano - tener x veranos (edad)



## danieleferrari

Hola, muy buenas:

En castellano (*registro informal*), se puede aludir a los años de una persona por medio de la palabra 'verano'. Ya me explico mejor.
En una conversación informal, alguien puede decir que tiene *x veranos para hacer referencia metafórica a su edad*.

Yo siempre he oído 'verano', la verdad, ¿pero cómo os sentaría un 'invierno', por ejemplo, para lo mismo? *¿Se pueden emplear todas las estaciones? *Desde mi punto de vista, *la fija e idiomática es 'verano', mientras que las otras sontarían raras* (a menos que alguien no las emplee adrede, para crear desautomatizaciones del lenguaje etc...).

A) ¿Cuántos años tienes, Miguel?
B) Pues la verdad que soy mayorcito, ya tengo *20 veranos (¿inviernos, primaveras, otoños?)*.

Mil gracias a todo el mundo.


----------



## Xiscomx

Pues por mi patria se usa primaveras, aunque no veo impedimento alguno para que se usen todas las estaciones.


----------



## danieleferrari

Xiscomx said:


> Pues por mi patria se usa primaveras, aunque no veo impedimento alguno para que se usen todas las estaciones.


Interesante, mil gracias.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Por acá se usan todas las estaciones, sin distinciones.

Y también, obviamente, los meses.

_¡Te acordás, hermano, qué tiempos aquellos!
Veinticinco abriles que no volverán,
Veinticinco abriles, volver a tenerlos...

("Tiempos viejos", Canaro - Romero)_


----------



## Lamarimba

Xiscomx said:


> Pues por mi patria se usa primaveras


Y por la mía.


----------



## danieleferrari

Hakuna Matata said:


> Por acá se usan todas las estaciones, sin distinciones.
> 
> Y también, obviamente, los meses.
> 
> _¡Te acordás, hermano, que tiempos aquellos!
> Veinticinco abriles que no volverán,
> Veinticinco abriles, volver a tenerlos...
> 
> ("Tiempos viejos", Canaro - Romero)_


¿Incluso los meses para los años? Joder, cuánto se aprende aquí.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Es que como los meses no se repiten dentro del mismo año... es lo mismo contar meses que años... jajaja

Edito: y de paso, agrega algo así como 12 veces más precisión...


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues sí. Vos sos muy mañoso.   



Hakuna Matata said:


> Edito: y de paso, agrega algo así como 12 veces más precisión...


Efectivamente  .


----------



## Lamarimba

Abriles por aquí también. Nada de febreros ni noviembres.


----------



## danieleferrari

Lamarimba said:


> Abriles por aquí también. Nada de febreros ni noviembres.


Eso es, querido Lamarimba, hay estructuras que parecen (y suenan) más idiomáticas que otras, y allí está el foco de mi pregunta.

Que sí, que lo de 'idiomático' te empalaga.    @Lamarimba


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Es que si yo leo "abriles" entiendo eso, _abriles_. Si son abriles, son abriles, nada de noviembres. Y si son noviembres son noviembres, qué jo'er.
Cabeza dura el vasco...


----------



## Lamarimba

Creo que tanto abril como primavera señalan el (re)comienzo natural del ciclo. No veo otra razón, hostia.


----------



## danieleferrari

O es que la gente solo nace en primavera.


----------



## juanjorel

Acá y en todos lados es "primaveras", y se utiliza en el sentido que dice el diccionario.

4. f. Cada uno de los años de edad de las personas jóvenes. U. m. en pl.


----------



## swift

Por estos cerros, valles y llanuras, donde solo existen dos estaciones —la lluviosa y la seca— y llueve 10 meses al año, también se dice “abriles” y “primaveras”.


----------



## Penyafort

Lo idiomático son los abriles y las primaveras; por ello son los que recoge el diccionario como tales. Por lo mismo suelen usarse al referirse a personas jóvenes: _María tenía ya quince primaveras. Contaba a la sazón con veintidós abriles cumplidos. _

Luego evidentemente cada cual usa la lengua como más le conviene.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

Vine aquí para citar lo mismo que mi paisano:


Hakuna Matata said:


> Veinticinco abriles que no volverán,
> Veinticinco abriles, volver a tenerlos...


Aunque a esos "abriles" les encuentro un problema: por aquí no deberían ser relacionados con la juventud o con el abrir (o el renacimiento) de las flores, de la vida..., porque abril -insisto: por aquí- es la puerta del otoño.
Así que me extraña esa letra por estos pagos. Pero admito que todos entendemos la idea.

En cuanto a esto:


Penyafort said:


> ... los abriles y las primaveras; por ello son los que recoge el diccionario...


...pienso que los chochamus de la DRAE se olvidan de que el Sur también existe.

Saludos._


----------



## jilar

danieleferrari said:


> Yo siempre he oído 'verano', la verdad


Pues más común es "primavera", la verdad.

Este uso, el de primavera, vendrá de cuando el año comenzaba en esa época, y no el 1 de enero (ya invierno).
Por tanto, nacieras cuando nacieras siempre tendrías ese número de primaveras.

Hoy en día habría que hablar de inviernos, si aplicáramos la misma lógica. Esto para los del hemisferio norte - el 21 de diciembre empieza el invierno - pues, como dice Calambur, en el sur el año comienza cuando es verano.


----------



## Azarosa

Y de allí la expresión "estar en la flor de la edad" o "...de la vida", aludiendo a la juventud.


----------



## juanjorel

Lo de los abriles es una de tantas herencias europeas que pasaron sin modificación, lo lógico para el hemisferio sur sería los septiembres, pero bueno, es una metáfora universalmente reconocida, peor sería comer frutos secos y turrones el 25 de diciembre con 40° de calor. Hay muchas expresiones y costumbres que  pasaron así, sin modificación.


----------



## Azarosa

juanjorel said:


> Lo de los abriles es una de tantas herencias europeas que pasaron sin modificación, lo lógico para el hemisferio sur sería los septiembres, pero bueno, es una metáfora universalmente reconocida, peor sería comer frutos secos y turrones el 25 de diciembre con 40° de calor. Hay muchas expresiones y costumbres que  pasaron así, sin modificación.


Totalmente cierto.


----------



## Calambur

Aquí, viejoscachivachespuntocompuntoes

Al fin (o al principio) los chicos de antaño eran más precisos que los señores de hoy:


> Diccionario de Autoridades - Tomo I (1726)
> 
> *ABRIL*. s. m. El segundo mes del año en el reglamento antiguo del año Romano, y *quarto del que al presente usa nuestra Santa Madre Iglesia Romana, y las mas Naciones de la Európa.* Tiene treinta dias, y es uno de los que componen la éstacion de la Primavera. Fué dedicado por la Gentilidad à la Diosa Venus Aphrodite, por cuya causa quieren algunos trahiga su origen de esta palabra, siendo lo cierto que viene del Latin _Aprilis,_ que significa esto mesmo. ARGENS. Maluc. lib. 5. fol. 203. Con viento favorable se hicieron à la vela el dia veinte y tres de _Abril._ CALD. Com. Mañanas de _Abril_ y Mayo. Jorn. 1.
> _Mañanícas florídas
> de_ Abril_ y Mayo
> despertad à mi niña,
> no duerma tanto._




Y_ don Venenito_ no iba a perder la ocasión (que ya por entonces se sabía que era calva):


> Diccionario de Autoridades - Tomo I (1726)
> 
> ABRIL. *Metaphoricamente *se usa para dár à entender, que *una cosa está florída y hermosa*: y assi se dice Está hecho un _Abril:_ viene hecho un _Abril._ Lat. _Vernans. Florulentus._ QUEV. Musa 6. Rom. 78.
> _Muger moza es mucho gasto
> para en vergonzante limpio,
> Marzo la quiero, no_ Abril,
> _que cuente cinquenta y cinco._



De ahí a una mujercita bella, un salto 'e piojo.





> Diccionario de Autoridades - Tomo V (1737)
> 
> PRIMAVERA. Metaphoricamente se llama qualquier cosa vistosamente varia, y de hermosos coloridos. Latín. _Varietate vel colore speciosa, vel pulcra res._



Saludos.


----------



## Azarosa

juanjorel said:


> Lo de los abriles es una de tantas herencias europeas que pasaron sin modificación, lo lógico para el hemisferio sur sería los septiembres, pero bueno, es una metáfora universalmente reconocida, peor sería comer frutos secos y turrones el 25 de diciembre con 40° de calor. Hay muchas expresiones y costumbres que  pasaron así, sin modificación.


Y dicho sea de paso, como nombre propio existe Abril, que es muy lindo, eufónico y remite, claro está, a primavera, flores y "demás hierbas". Pero si trasladáramos la imagen a nuestro hemisferio, la verdad es que llamarse "Septiembre" (o Setiembre) sonaría más bien feo.


----------



## Calambur

Para completar mi mensaje #22, dejo una imagen del _Tesoro de la lengua castellana -o española-_, de S. de Covarrubias (163y _pico _-no me acuerdo-).






Chau, me voy a dormir.
Saludos._


----------



## elroy

En árabe son primaveras. El mismo uso en español ¿puede ser una influencia del árabe?


----------



## jilar

juanjorel said:


> los abriles es una de tantas herencias europeas que pasaron sin modificación, lo lógico para el hemisferio sur sería los septiembres


Si en el norte se usa abril, en el sur correspondería octubre mejor que septiembre.
Las fechas señaladas son el 21 de marzo y el 21 de septiembre.
Abril es el primer mes completo de la nueva estación, la primavera. Esto en el norte.
Para el sur será octubre el primer mes completo de la nueva estación.


----------



## juanjorel

jilar said:


> Si en el norte se usa abril, en el sur correspondería octubre mejor que septiembre.
> Las fechas señaladas son el 21 de marzo y el 21 de septiembre.
> Abril es el primer mes completo de la nueva estación, la primavera. Esto en el norte.
> Para el sur será octubre el primer mes completo de la nueva estación.


Sí, es verdad, no me había dado cuenta de eso, con esa lógica sería octubre, en realidad ni siquiera sabía en qué mes empezaba la primavera por allá, ni lo voy a recordar despues de esto, es demasiado para mí; ahora bien, en el hemisferio sur es tan fuerte, tan indisoluble, casi excluyente en el imaginario, el vínculo de la primavera con el mes de septiembre -yo por eso deduje que abril era el mes en que empezaba la primavera por allá-, que me inclino a pensar que si la metáfora se hubiera creado de este lado del mundo, se referiría a septiembre. Suposiciones. Nunca lo sabremos.


----------



## jilar

Hombre, si aquí preguntaras:
-¿En qué  mes empieza la primavera?
La gente debería responder: 
-En marzo.

Porque, como decía, la fecha señalada es el 21 de marzo (el 20 todavía es invierno)... aunque ahora, con tanto cambio climático, la gente esté un poco desorientada. 




juanjorel said:


> ni lo voy a recordar despues de esto


Tradicionalmente el día de cambio para todas las estaciones es el 21.
En el norte en marzo empieza la primavera; en junio, el verano (nos faltan 4 días); en septiembre, el otoño; y en diciembre, el invierno.


----------



## Penyafort

Hay que tener en cuenta que el "verano" era la primavera actual. En latín, _ver _era primavera, y el tiempo de la primavera era pues el _tempus veranum, _de donde nuestro _verano_, que comenzaba en abril, como cita el Diccionario de Autoridades en 1739.

En el DRAE, la palabra verano tiene como significado desusado el de primavera. Y el adjetivo vernal se refiere a la primavera.

_Prima vera _no es por tanto "lo que va antes del verano", sino el principio mismo de la primavera, cuando pasamos del mes de Marte al de Afrodita, es decir, de la guerra al amor.


----------



## franzjekill

elroy said:


> En árabe son primaveras. El mismo uso en español ¿puede ser una influencia del árabe?


Tal vez; también tiene ese significado en otros idiomas romance más "norteños", como en francés; por menor tiempo, pero también hubo dominio árabe en el sur y sureste de la actual Francia; o tal vez es una asociación espontánea; en toda tierra con cuatro estaciones marcadas es el renacimiento, la vuelta a la vida, luego de la pérdida de las hojas. Mis tres liquidámbares, mis santa ritas y otras plantas de mi jardín ya perdieron todas sus hojas; lucen sin vida, mustias, muertas, el césped quemado y amarillo por las heladas, pero todo renacerá en primavera. Sería interesante que alguien abriera un tema en el subforo de todos los idiomas, para saber...


----------



## danieleferrari

franzjekill said:


> Tal vez; también tiene ese significado en otros idiomas romance más "norteños", como en francés; por menor tiempo, pero también hubo dominio árabe en el sur y sureste de la actual Francia; o tal vez es una asociación espontánea; en toda tierra con cuatro estaciones marcadas es el renacimiento, la vuelta a la vida, luego de la pérdida de las hojas. Mis tres liquidámbares, mis santa ritas y otras plantas de mi jardín ya perdieron todas sus hojas; lucen sin vida, mustias, muertas, el césped quemado y amarillo por las heladas, pero todo renacerá en primavera. Sería interesante que alguien abriera un tema en el subforo de todos los idiomas, para saber...


Sobra decir que el italiano no figura entre los idiomas romances "norteños", como bien dices, pero, por mucho que me lo piense, no logro encontrar un equivalente 1:1. Nunca, pero que nunca, he oído decir (idioma contemporáneo) _ha 40 primavere, ha 27 marzi, _o algo por el estilo.


----------



## elroy

franzjekill said:


> Sería interesante que alguien abriera un tema en el subforo de todos los idiomas, para saber...


Desde luego.

Añadir que en árabe es un uso poético/literario que nunca escuché en el habla diaria. Nadie _*diría*_ que "tiene cuarenta primaveras".


----------



## Penyafort

danieleferrari said:


> Sobra decir que el italiano no figura entre los idiomas romances "norteños", como bien dices, pero, por mucho que me lo piense, no logro encontrar un equivalente 1:1. Nunca, pero que nunca, he oído decir (idioma contemporáneo) _ha 40 primavere, ha 27 marzi, _o algo por el estilo.



Tal vez no. Pero estoy seguro que en la literatura italiana hay muchos casos de asociación de las estaciones con las fases de la vida.

Como cantaba Fabrizio de André:

_La stagione del tuo amore _​_Non è più la primavera _​_Ma nei giorni del tuo autunno _​_Hai la dolcezza della sera _​_Se un mattino fra i capelli _​_Troverai un po' di neve..._​


----------



## danieleferrari

Penyafort said:


> Tal vez no. Pero estoy seguro que en la literatura italiana hay muchos casos de asociación de las estaciones con las fases de la vida.
> 
> Como cantaba Fabrizio de André:
> 
> _La stagione del tuo amore _​_Non è più la primavera _​_Ma nei giorni del tuo autunno _​_Hai la dolcezza della sera _​_Se un mattino fra i capelli _​_Troverai un po' di neve..._​


No le puedo llevar yo la contraria a usted, estimado @Penyafort.


----------



## Alemanita

También en este país germano, más nórdico aún, se dice el equivalente de primaveras, para decir años, pero con una palabra un poco anticuada: 40 Lenze = 40 primaveras.


----------



## franzjekill

elroy said:


> Añadir que en árabe es un uso poético/literario que nunca escuché en el habla diaria. Nadie _*diría*_ que "tiene cuarenta primaveras".


En español, yo nunca escuché a nadie decirlo. Solo poemas o letras de canciones (o alguien que busque un efecto cómico). Ni siquiera lo imaginaría en prosa moderna. Sonaría bastante afectado, como una extravagancia carente de toda naturalidad.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, siempre que he oído usar “primaveras” y “abriles”, ha sido con tono festivo y generalmente para ponderar la juventud o la lozanía de la persona festejada.


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> En Costa Rica, siempre que he oído usar “primaveras” y “abriles”, ha sido con tono festivo y generalmente para ponderar la juventud o la lozanía de la persona festejada.


En la flor de la edad.


----------



## swift

Por ejemplo, me da en la nariz que los abriles se empiezan a cumplir pasados los primeros veintes. Y se vuelven halagos pasadas las primeras cuatro décadas…


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> Por ejemplo, me da en la nariz que los abriles se empiezan a cumplir pasados los primeros veintes. Y se vuelven halagos pasadas las primeras cuatro décadas…


En Argentina los abriles se cumplen _hasta _los primeros veinte. De allí en más se usan rodeos más o menos poéticos.


----------



## swift

Me sonaría *muy ajeno* “Maripaz tiene 8 primaveras”.


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> Me sonaría *muy ajeno* “Maripaz tiene 8 primaveras”.


Me expresé horriblemente, perdón. Va de nuevo: En Argentina los abriles se cumplen desde los 15 (que son emblemáticos, con la clásica fiesta, vestido y esas cosas) _hasta _los primeros veinte.


----------



## RIU

Hace poco oí a uno criticar a otro diciendo que lleva _veinticinco desastres a cuestas_.

No lo pude evitar, sí, sonreí y con ganas, ¡qué desastre de hombre!


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

Pues para mí que "desastre" tiene que ver con los astros, y dado que las cuatro estaciones también están relacionadas con ellos, pues: blanco y en botella.

Saludos._

(Mis disculpas. Tengo esa manía de hacer "etimología en pantuflas".)


----------



## RIU

Calambur said:


> blanco y en botella


Eso huele a vino, y para seguir el tema del hilo, el mejor vino blanco es el que tiene una sola primavera.

¿Jaque al mod...?


----------



## juanjorel

La cosa cambiaría si en vez de “Veranos” fuera “Veraños”.

“Ese mozalbete cumple 40 veraños”.

Otra teoría muy popular es la que deriva “veranos” de “VER ANOS”, debido a las buenas condiciones para el avistamiento de trastes durante la temporada estival.


----------

